# Sony Blu-Ray Player STUCK ON BLUETOOTH MODE!



## Glenn Szobotka (Mar 28, 2019)

It was workin ok yesterday but when I turned it on today It’s just freezes. It is stucked on Bluetooth mode (and dont even comnect to a device) its just blinks and the only way u could do is turn it off. HELP!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

unplug it plug it back in


----------

